# Sticky flock fibers



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

I am having a problem with Sticky Flock when I am making a Rhinestone Transfer to sell.

When I put down the sticky top part of the transfer film...and pick up the Rhinestones....I then take it and put it back on the white backing plastic carrier paper.
When you put it back on that white backing plastic.
You see the fibers from the sticky flock. 
For example if you are using Navy Blue Sticky Flock. 
You see this blue haze on the sticky transfer film.
This in my opinion looks terrible and unclean when you are selling the transfer itself. How do you keep it from doing that?
How do you keep the sticky transfer film clean?
Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Judi


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

NO ONE? Really?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Really? I have never had a problem with sticky flock


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

That happens to us on the first transfer or two. If you take a piece of transfer tape and press it onto the flock and remove it a few times, most of the loose fibers will come off.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

I did that and I roll it with a lint roller before I use it again.
The fibers stop coming but you still see a colored haze
Especially on the royal blue. When you put the transfer tape with stones on to the white background carrier paper it shows this haze color of any of them but of course alot if the color is darker.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Are you pressing down only on the areas with stones or are you using a squeegee and pressing down on areas without stones?


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

I run my finger over the stones...then life....when a stone won't come up, I put it back down and press on that stone again. I didn't think you could use a squeegee on it, to bumpy


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I never use a squeegee, what kind of transfer tape are you using? Silicone or Acrylic? I find the silicone to be better of the 2, of course it cost more.


----------



## DJCreations (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry being new to this I can't remember what kind of transfer tape it is. I know it is super tacky...which I did because we sell transfers and I wanted hi tack so they would hopefully not move in shipping. It was the highest tack and most expensive they had. that much I do know!


----------

